

FBI to announce new Net-wiretapping push - anya
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20032518-281.html
The FBI is expected to reveal tomorrow that because of the rise of Web-based e-mail and social networks, it's "increasingly unable" to conduct certain types of surveillance that would be possible on cellular and traditional telephones.
======
SamReidHughes
This is ridiculous. Is every phpBB forum going to have to install an FBI
backdoor into its private messaging system?

